# Housing a 100lb Sulcata



## Yvonne G (Oct 18, 2008)

Stacked-up cinder blocks work ok for the first 15 years or so of a sulcata's life, but when he starts getting too big, he demolishes that type of house in no time at all. So for this reason and because I'm trying to cut down on my electric bill this winter, I have built Dudley a new house. Here's what the original cinderblock house looked like:







It was just cinder blocks stacked on top of each other, lined with the 4'x8'sheets of styrofoam (cut to fit) and lined again with 1/4" plywood to protect the styrofoam. After about 10 years, Dudley started tearing down the house and so I started demolition:






I put cement blocks down for the under-layment, then a sheet of 1/2" plywood:






I wasn't thinking clearly, and forgot to lay down the rubber stall mat before I started framing, so I had to cut the mat to fit:






More framing pictures:
















A shot of the inside of one side:











The program only allows 10 images per email, so I'll continue the thread in another email.

Yvonne

Finishing touches and adding the roof:











And as soon as I took down the barricade, Dudley had to come right in and check it out:











All that's left is clean-up and tearing down the other cinderblock house. But that's a job for the cooler weather, right Scarlett?

Yvonne


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 18, 2008)

I forgot to mention that the lids/roof of each side open independently of each other and are attached to a narrow strip at the back by piano hinges, which distribute the weight over the whole back edge.

Yvonne


----------



## Isa (Oct 18, 2008)

Very nice enclosure Yvonne.
You did a really good job, Dudley must be all happy in his new duplex .
Where you live, what is the coldest temperature you can have during the winter?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 18, 2008)

The nights get down to freezing almost every night. Some nights it gets down into the 20's but that's rare, mostly 30's. The pig blankets and black light bulbs have kept my tortoises warm for about 12 years now.

Yvonne


----------



## Isa (Oct 18, 2008)

What a good idea. I would do that if there were not that much snow here in winter.


----------



## Laura (Oct 18, 2008)

Does he have access to both sides? Or just one at a time?


----------



## Chucky (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice job. I need to build something like that also but for 8 Sulcatas. What is the daytime temps in the winters? My winter nights can easily get into the 20's but usually in the low 30's but my concern is during the day when it may only get up to 40F if we're lucky. I don't believe that it would be a good idea to let them outside then.


----------



## Coldliz (Oct 19, 2008)

Very nice job!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 19, 2008)

Chucky said:


> Nice job. I need to build something like that also but for 8 Sulcatas. What is the daytime temps in the winters? My winter nights can easily get into the 20's but usually in the low 30's but my concern is during the day when it may only get up to 40F if we're lucky. I don't believe that it would be a good idea to let them outside then.



That depends how big your tortoises are. I keep mine in a heated shed with a doggie door and my Bob goes outside everyday.
I live in the frozen Northwest and Bob goes out no matter the outside temp. I have pictures of him trying to graze thru the snow. When he gets cold he goes back in and I see him doing that all day...in and out.
Tony is only 3 so I hadn't allowed him out in the really cold yet, but I will this year and see if Bob can teach Tony to go back in when he gets cold.
Personally, I think what you need with 8 Sulcata is a psychiatrist...lol
just teasin...


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 19, 2008)

Laura said:


> Does he have access to both sides? Or just one at a time?



Dudley's pasture is divided up into three sections. The idea of it is that two of the sections are watered and growing while he is on the third section. Once a week he's supposed to be rotated to the next section. Problem is, once you've allowed a sulcata to "know" that there is a world on the other side of the fence, you can't keep him out of that world. He breaks down the fence. So to answer your question, no, he only has access to one side at a time, that is, unless he has broken down the fence between the two sides!

Yvonne



Chucky said:


> Nice job. I need to build something like that also but for 8 Sulcatas. What is the daytime temps in the winters? My winter nights can easily get into the 20's but usually in the low 30's but my concern is during the day when it may only get up to 40F if we're lucky. I don't believe that it would be a good idea to let them outside then.



The only time I block Dudley's door shut is at night. He can come out anytime during the day he wants to...no matter what the weather. We had snow one time and Dudley was out there with snow on his back. When he gets cold he goes back in on his own. Our normal daytime weather is usually in the 50's, but sometimes the 40's.

Yvonne


----------



## Jas2Cats (Oct 20, 2008)

Yvonne, Dudley's new house looks great~!  Did you use any sort of sealant on the interior? I'm in the process of building my shed for my Leo's (looks very similar to Dudley's) and, am not sure if/what I should use.

Thanks~!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 20, 2008)

Jas2Cats said:


> Yvonne, Dudley's new house looks great~!  Did you use any sort of sealant on the interior? I'm in the process of building my shed for my Leo's (looks very similar to Dudley's) and, am not sure if/what I should use.
> 
> Thanks~!



I had a gallon of Thompson's water seal in my cart when I "accosted" a clerk to ask him for ideas on closing the door to the shed at night. He saw my gallon and said it wouldn't be a good idea to use that inside because the fumes last for a very long time. So, no, I didn't do any sealing of the wood on the inside. However, I did put a bead of silicone sealer on all the seams and between the floor and the walls.

Yvonne


----------



## Jas2Cats (Oct 20, 2008)

emysemys said:


> Jas2Cats said:
> 
> 
> > Yvonne, Dudley's new house looks great~!  Did you use any sort of sealant on the interior? I'm in the process of building my shed for my Leo's (looks very similar to Dudley's) and, am not sure if/what I should use.
> ...



Thanks Yvonne~!


----------



## katesgoey (Oct 20, 2008)

Great job Yvonne! Everytime my husband and I see pictures of your sulcatas enclosures we are again tempted to provide a home for one - your latest pics are no exception.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 20, 2008)

katesgoey said:


> Great job Yvonne! Everytime my husband and I see pictures of your sulcatas enclosures we are again tempted to provide a home for one - your latest pics are no exception.



You need to get a Sulcata. I think they have the best personalities of any chelonia. Some people say Russians have more personality but I have a Russian and I don't see any personality in her. But Bob, my 14 yr old Sulcata, is a clown and has more personality and causes more trouble then any delinquent teenager. He cracks me up with his antics. I can't ever go into his shed that he doesn't do something to make me laugh. I have 27 turtles and tortoises and my Sulcata are the most out-going
That's a picture of Bob next to my name...


----------



## katesgoey (Oct 21, 2008)

maggie3fan said:


> katesgoey said:
> 
> 
> > Great job Yvonne! Everytime my husband and I see pictures of your sulcatas enclosures we are again tempted to provide a home for one - your latest pics are no exception.
> ...



Bob is gorgeous. We've been tempted to add a Sully (and a Star) since we have so much space, but we just finished enlarging the Leopards' pen and that was an adventure, plus I made the mistake of telling hubby about Tony's disposition  I'll tell him all about Bob this time and maybe next Spring we'll dive into the idea again. (Blow Tony a kiss for me, heehee).


----------



## janiedough (Oct 24, 2008)

What is that red thing in one of your pictures? Is that a pig blanket?

I too am building something. I have some old wood from some one's fence. It only fence board so it is not thick. Should I get something thicker?

I need help.

Should his enclosure be built on a cement slab or the ground?

I got a ceramic heat emitter and I put it in my clamp lamp and it started to smoke - do they do that at first?

Do I really need a ceramic heat emitter? Or can I just use a heat bulb? The ceramic heat emitters scare me. And depending on which one do I need a thermostat?

When I put the heat source in his enclosure, how far away from the bottom of the enclosure/from him should the heat lamp be?

If Percy is only 3-5 years old and is only 9", should I be allowing him to go outside? Or should I keep him in his enclosure? 

It rarely snows, but we do get ice three or four times in the winter. And it goes below 40* quite often. Also, it is very damp here so the cold creeps in everywhere.

Also what are some good measures to take to make sure it is easy to clean because his poops are getting bigger and stinkier every day.

thanks - and if you want me to put this in a separate thread, let me know.
Marissa


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 24, 2008)

janiedough said:


> What is that red thing in one of your pictures? Is that a pig blanket?
> *Yes, that is what a pig blanket looks like. They come in several sizes. This one is 1 1/2 X 2.*
> 
> I too am building something. I have some old wood from some one's fence. It only fence board so it is not thick. Should I get something thicker?
> ...



I think I'm going to be sorry that I made his new duplex so small. When he first goes in there at night he really bangs around. It sounds as if he is lunging at the walls. The pig blanket takes up a pretty big corner then the light is in another corner. I may have to take a sawsall and remove the center divide wall, defeating my purpose of making a smaller house to heat easier and cheaper!

Yvonne


----------



## Laura (Oct 24, 2008)

Maybe it too hot right now? Remove one of the heaters and see if he settles? Or remove the ceramic one and put some hay in there for his to burrow under?


----------



## janiedough (Oct 24, 2008)

[/quote]

I think I'm going to be sorry that I made his new duplex so small. When he first goes in there at night he really bangs around. It sounds as if he is lunging at the walls. The pig blanket takes up a pretty big corner then the light is in another corner. I may have to take a sawsall and remove the center divide wall, defeating my purpose of making a smaller house to heat easier and cheaper!

Yvonne
[/quote]


Hey thank you SOOO much Yvonne for posting and answering questions - I am going to get started this weekend and I will post pictures when I am done!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 27, 2008)

Plucky said:


> My 4 months sulcata likes to climb.
> I'm not sure what is in his mind. May be he thinks he is spiderman or something
> 
> Is it happen the same with your 100lb sulcata?
> Is the new wall strong enough to hold 100lb?



Yes...nothing can stop Dudley from getting where he wants to go. The "gates" that separate his three pastures are just boards that slide down in between two stakes in the ground. He KNOWS that that part of his fence sometimes isn't there (when the boards are out so he can move to the next pasture), and he will "worry" that section of fence, and push it, and try to climb it, until he knocks it down. Once I stacked cinderblock on the other side of one of the gates to see if I couldn't keep him out for a bit longer. It took him about a week but eventually he had that part of the fence pushed down and was climbing over the cinder blocks to get into that section of pasture. He sometimes gets high-centered on a block, but it doesn't deter him. Someone here on the forum has named their sulcata "Dozer." That is a VERY good name for a sulcata, as they will find out when Dozer gets to be 100lbs or so! 

Yvonne


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 27, 2008)

katesgoey said:


> maggie3fan said:
> 
> 
> > katesgoey said:
> ...



Please explain to your hubby that Tony is the way he is because he suffered eye damage while he was still a hatchling. He was treated for that damage getting injections off and on for months. So he thinks every time a person picks him up that he is going to get an injection. Their skin is so tough that you really have to give the syringe a sharp jab and that hurts.
*most* Sulcata are good natured goof balls, and you wouldn't be sorry if you got one. The secret of their care is having a good escape proof yard with a heated shed for them. Then their care is simple. Graze and more graze...


----------



## katesgoey (Oct 27, 2008)

maggie3fan said:


> katesgoey said:
> 
> 
> > maggie3fan said:
> ...



Maggie - I was kind of kidding around about Tony - I did tell Tim (hubby) about his early trauma with injections so we do understand he has reason to be hesitant. I have enjoyed your posts about him because you have a flair for capturing the personalities of your torts so well. Anyway, our biggest question is getting electricity out to the ol' hay barn, saving up dough for a new hay barn and making sure we've got the right set up before we entertain adding a Sully or any other tort- which is why we always keep an eye out for pictures of outdoor enclosures, especially Yvonne's recent pics.


----------



## janiedough (Oct 27, 2008)

60watt black incandescent bulbs will give off enough heat for a 3' x 4' x 3' enclosure during the winter?? to heat from 30-70*F?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 28, 2008)

janiedough said:


> 60watt black incandescent bulbs will give off enough heat for a 3' x 4' x 3' enclosure during the winter?? to heat from 30-70*F?



There is a pig blanket or two in each of my outdoor houses and either one or two 60 watt black incandescent bulbs hanging from the ceilings in each house (depending upon how many tortoises and how big the house). Our night time temperatures are always down in 30's with about half the time getting down to 30 sometimes in the 20's. There is frost on the ground almost every night during the winter. When I open the houses in the morning its never below 60 in there. So, yes, I would say that a 60 watt bulb could heat a 3' x 4' x 3' house up to about 70 degrees depending upon the house's insulation and "tightness."

Yvonne


----------

